# Bargain prices (UK)



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My local shop has stopped stocking Acana/Orijen, so I've been looking for a new source. Found this company, and their prices are very good. I've placed an order with them for the Orijen, some frozen, and some premium tinned.

Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They don't deliver raw/frozen this far north, unfortunately. I have recently tried the DAF Pet minces and other meats - mine like the mince as long as it is cooked, and love the duck necks. My nearest supplier is almost too far away to make delivery of small quantities viable, but RawtoGo deliver for £8. For Prize Choice meats my local farmer's supplier is much, much cheaper than PetsAtHome, and only half a mile down the road!


----------

